# download 2010



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

the offficial thread!! so hands up whos going? meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!

who are you all looking forward to? i cant wait for dillinger escape plan personally, the new album rocks and they always put on an energetic performance! also stoked about seeing deftones again! the headliners aren't doing it for me this year so i think it will be watching them on the grass with plenty of lager!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Was going to be going but Im off on holiday when its on instead  Really wanted to see Deftones, RATM and AC/DC again.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

ME, ME, ME!!!!! 

My missus missed the chance to see AC/DC last year so I made sure she had a ticket to Donnington this year to see them. So got us tickets for her birthday. 

Admittedly I got a ticket too and can not wait. Some awesome bands on the list. So many good bands to see other than the headliners.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

it took a while for the line up to get going for me but it has eventually got there. im also a big fan of 36 crazyfists, as i lay dying and august burns red so its good that theyre there. im also looking forward to porcupine tree - check them out if you like prog rock!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

How many go to this event nowadays? I did the Donington Monsters of Rock festivals in 87 and 88(saw the original Guns n Roses line up in 88) with an average of 70,000 in those days. I think they cut down after 88 as a couple of people were crushed to death during the GnR set.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

not sure, close to 70,000 i would imagine.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I'd say it's 70k+ at Donnington. I know Sonisphere was a smaller festival by comparison and that was still about 50k people.



st170 dan said:


> it took a while for the line up to get going for me but it has eventually got there.


I know what you mean about the line up. I bought the weekend tickets purely on the grounds of not letting my missus miss AC/DC for a second year.

But have been pleasantly surprised by the bands that are in the line up. Some of my favourites to be honest - Megadeth, Motorhead, Lamb of God, Five Finger Death Punch, Airbourne, Steel Panther, Hellyeah. Let alone the headlining acts.

Also some nice bonuses like Suicidal Tendencies and Napalm Death. :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I wish I could go.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

We've just picked up our tent today. Cost a bit more than last years one but I was fed up of not being able to stand up in ours haha. 

Only two weeks and counting!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Killswitch Engage, added to the Friday line up on the main stage!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

They are nothing short of EPIC live.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Funnily enough I thought they would be really good. I saw some live footage of them on Scuzz a while back and they seemed to play their songs as tight live as on their albums.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

** Sorry Long Post **

Well I've not long been home from Download 2010 and what a superb weekend that was. 

Some of the best live music I've ever seen. 

AC/DC were flawless, played a brilliant set and put on such a show. Really did feel like a special show at a historical venue. 

On the saturday got to see Hellyeah with the legend that is Vinnie Paul playing. 

Five Finger Death Punch did their usual bit of being brutal, melodic and a good laugh. The singer taking it upon himself to invite crowd surfers to come and shake his hand, causing the management to step in when it all went mental!! 

Lamb of God were flawless, managing to be heavy as f*ck and still keep a groove going. They played 'Ruin' which was missing from the last time I saw them. 

Megadeth came out and played flawlessly, shame Dave Mustaine just didn't seem to display the charisma you'd expect from such a huge band. Played brililantly just felt a little flat. 

Rage Against the Machine impressed me massively. I'm not really into their stuff although have a couple of their albums. Really enjoyed them and live they come into their own. 

3 Inches of Blood are one of my favourites of the weekend. Playing at 11.45am yet still managing to be spot on, a good laugh and a good bit of old skool metal without taking things to seriously. 

Saxon, well they played the 'Wheels of Steel' album in it's entirety as well as, well, just being Saxon. Pretty classic all round.

Billy Idol was a good laugh, quite a bit of light relief with his music being a lot less heavy than others on the bill. Couldn't help but smile and put on a great show. 

Steel Panther were one of the biggest highlights of the weekend. Genuinely funny and superb musicians with songs that back up the laughs. Also a guest appearance from Anthrax legend Scott Ian for 'Asian Hooker' made it even better. 'Death to all but metaaaaaall.........'

Airbourne, quite possibly my favourite band of the weekend other than AC/DC. Played pretty much all their greatest songs, which is not easy thing as I reckon both their albums are full of great tracks. Seeing the frontmant climb the rigging was brilliant, just as he did at last years Sonisphere. Yet this time taking it even higher until they cut the power to stop him playing a guitar solo, 100ft in the air with no safety gear!!! Brilliant. 

There was only a few downsides to the event. The rain that came and drenched us for 3 hours or so. Had to miss Aerosmith sadly and go get dried out, blue finger tips is not a good feeling haha. Also I didn't think it was organised as well as other festivals, barely enough toilets and a funny stage set up. 

Also, why is it that they won't let you take in your own drinks for 'safety' (understandable with glass), yet will sell bottles and cans which are at least double the price. 'Two bottles of water, that'll be £4 please!' 

Anyway, minor moans really as the weekend was superb and nothing could have made it any less memorable with some incredible music.


----------



## thejudd (Jun 10, 2010)

I might go dont know yet.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

^^^^ flol. Is this guy for real


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

thejudd said:


> I might go dont know yet.


Think you might be a bit late, unless you have a time machine! :lol:

Oh and I forgot one last band that I really shouldn't have forgotten. SLASH!! :thumb:

Was expecting to hear most of his solo stuff and stuff that I really hadn't listened to. Instead, he went through a number of songs from his career so had classic G'n'R tracks as well as Velvet Revolver. Hearing 'Sweet Child O Mine' and 'Paradise City' played by the man himself is nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Good stuff Alex :thumb:

Brings back memories of being hit by a half full plastic bottle of **** as a teenager at the Monster of Rock 1981 (or was it 82?)  

Did you get to see Stone Temple Pilots? Going to see them at the Brixton Academy on Wednesday, 16 years after I saw them at the very same venue... Christ, I'm getting old! :doublesho


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

1982? Wow you are a veteran mate, that's the year I was born hehe.

Didn't get to see Stone Temple Pilots although by all accounts they were really good.  A small crowd gathered for AC/DC lol










Got a great view though.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a small crowd then 

Veteran, I think you mean old git :lol:

Just googled it and it was in fact 1981! I was a spotty faced 14 year old then...










http://www.ukrockfestivals.com/donington-1981.html

I can remember thinking it was a bit bizarre when Slade were on singing 'Merry Christmas' in the middle of August :lol:


----------



## JimR (Sep 8, 2009)

AC/DC and RATM both sounded excellent from my back garden. I was considering having a walk up and trying to blag a cheap ticket off a tout to see Aerosmith on the Sunday night, but the rather inclement weather put me off somewhat!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Scoobr said:


> Just a small crowd then
> 
> Veteran, I think you mean old git :lol:
> 
> Just googled it and it was in fact 1981! I was a spotty faced 14 year old then...


I wouldn't say 'old git', perhaps just more a distinguished gent! :lol:

Fair play though, I'd have love to have been at some of the original Monsters of Rock shows. Seeing 'DC in their youth. Not that being in their 60s has slowed them down much.



JimR said:


> AC/DC and RATM both sounded excellent from my back garden. I was considering having a walk up and trying to blag a cheap ticket off a tout to see Aerosmith on the Sunday night, but the rather inclement weather put me off somewhat!


Rage were really good, they were just a bonus head liner for me but were impressive. I'd say their music comes across better live than on CD.

I am gutted I didn't get to see Aerosmith but after being stood dripping wet for over 2 hours me and the gilfriend were freezing. Also wearing Converse trainers through thick mud doesn't help haha.


----------



## JimR (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd love to have gone, but I'm a picky so-and-so with my music taste and there's never enough that I want to see to justify a weekend ticket. And all the stuff I want to see is on different days so can't just get a day ticket 

I was sat watching the rain out the back window and really felt for everyone stuck up on the top of the hill. It was pretty grim!!

Also, were two of the stages right next to each other? Looked that way when I drove past earlier in the week. Must've made for some interesting accoustics!!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I know what you mean about the different days. I'd have probably only gone for the day but I didn't want my girlfriend to miss out on seeing AC/DC as they're her favourite band. Last year I got to see them and she didn't so I got the tickets for her birthday.

Didn't risk missing out so bought weekend tickets when all I knew was AC/DC were playing. Just so happened they added a load of really good bands across the whole weekend. 

There were two stages next to each other but one was for AC/DC only! haha. They had the bigger of the two, even RATM and Aerosmith played on the smaller one. 'DC had the walkway down the middle and the lifting platform for the 'Let There be Rock' solo.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

what a weekend!! dillinger escape plan and deftones rocked it for me!! porcupine tree were also amazing - shame it was raining though!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I missed Dillinger Escape plan, although I do remember them at Reading where the singer decided a poopoo was necessary and promptly dropped one on stage! haha

I really struggled with Deftones but they didn't do a great deal for me.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

i did hear about the poopoo on stage, missed that show though.

im a huge deftones fan so i was in my element!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah the poo was funny, never seen a packed crowd part when it when flying to wards them!! lol 

Aah if you're a fan then all good, they did seem to play really well. Mate who I was with enjoyed them. 

Thing is the whole weekend felt special, some cool collaborations like Lemmy and Slash. As well as Saxon playing the whole of 'Wheels of Steel'. Just felt a little more special than other festivals. 

Also Rage Against the Machines cover of 'White Riot' was awesome!


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm going global gathering but i dont know whether to go there or go to spain for the weekend to see family gona cost about the same for both lol never been to download tho wouldnt mind v festival


----------

